# New TV Shows for this Fall...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Checking out the new TV shows premiering this Fall...

I think the one that has perked my interest and curiosity the most is *THE EVƎNT*. This looks promising after only two episodes. 

I am recording it along with *Chase*, which has been okay, but predictable.

Then *Lone Star*, which is totally unpredictable. I think I simply want to find out how long he gets away with his stupidity and then I may quit watching it, although it could still be interesting afterwards. 

Another new one is *Outlaw* with Jimmy Smits. I really wanted his previous show, *Cane*, to work out, but I guess I was in the minority. This one with him as an attorney is not quite my type, but I will give it a chance. I have liked Smits since *NYPD Blue*, but I skipped his bout in The West Wing... never could get into the politics.

*Hawaii Five-0*... almost the typical cop/detective type show, but I kinda like it thus far.

Nothing else really gets my attention. I passed on *Undercovers*, *The Defenders*, *Blue Bloods*, *The Whole Truth* and maybe a few others.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I think the one that has perked my interest and curiosity the most is *THE EVƎNT*. This looks promising after only two episodes.


I saw just the first and I like it... I couldn't watch the second :doh:



> Another new one is *Outlaw* with Jimmy Smits. I really wanted his previous show, *Cane*, to work out, but I guess I was in the minority...


We were in the minority :bigsmile: ... probably the writers strike is what killed this mini-series:huh:

I'll be watching Outlaw too.



> *Hawaii Five-0*... almost the typical cop/detective type show, but I kinda like it thus far.


I agree... let's see what happens.



> I passed on *Undercovers*, *The Defenders*, *Blue Bloods*, *The Whole Truth* and maybe a few others.


I will pass on some too... (unless a jump from channel to channel during commercials, yes I don't have a DVR :whistling:, I'm poor :innocent


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

THE EVƎNT - What happened to the plane? meh... I don't care :huh:
OUTLAW - Ok, but nothing new. I also liked CANE better.
HAWAII 5-O - Really? My, my, how original. Don't think Grace Park can save it.
UNDERCOVERS - Shoulda kept it under wraps.
LONE STAR - Canceled after 2 episodes.
THE DEFENDERS - Belushi, O'Connell sounds like a good team but it looks like another mediocre legal drama.
BLUE BLOODS - Don't see much chemistry but I do like Donnie Wahlberg.
CHASE - I think I've seen this before, maybe on the USA Network.
DETROIT 1-8-7 - Was hoping for something better.

Maybe there are some good mid-season replacements in the works.
So far I'm thoroughly disappointed in all the new shows this season.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

We ditched the major networks a few years ago, for a number of reasons. The shows were getting trashier every year (especially the sitcoms which seem to think raunchy sexual innuendo is a substitute for real humor), and we grew weary of getting into a show only to have the network cancel it after just a few episodes. We’ve been finding much more interesting shows the past few years on TNT, USA and other cable networks, that easily rival the big networks in writing, production quality, etc. and deliver reasonably wholesome entertainment.

That said, we tuned into _Blue Bloods _mainly for Tom Selleck. So far it doesn’t look bad.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Sadly, I find most tv shows a poor attempt at wasting time, but I don't have cable as Wayne suggests...however some of those network shows I watch later on dvd as they become available. I'm pretty happy finding one or even two new shows each year. Last year we found Modern Family and what I think is one of the best on network tv, Castle. Most every episode of Castle has been entertaining, especially funny, and it isn't a typical cop reality show, or re-wrapped medical drama. Oh, and it doesn't hurt that 'Nicky Heat' isn't bad to look at either :heehee:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

THE EVENT has just started down here (second episode the other night) looks like it could be an interesting series..I just hope to doesn't follow in the vain of LOST and never get any answers!..


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anybody watch "The good wife"???? :whistling:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

salvasol said:


> Does anybody watch "The good wife"???? :whistling:


Sounds like HTS time to me! :rofl2:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Finally, a new show worth watching, AMC's The Walking Dead.


----------

